# Bandbreite der Leitung einstellen



## The_Schroeder (25. April 2010)

Hi Leutz,

hab da ne kleines Problem,
wir haben uns von Alice ne router geholt, mit schnellerer Leitung und so, der witz ist nur..die läuft nicht stabil.
Mein PC hängt über LAN dran, 3 Lapi´s über WLAN, bei mir kommt durch die Direktverbindung mehr an, was die Lapi´s regelmäßig kickt.
Jetzt wollt ich fragen bzw wissen ob einer von euch Ahnung hat wie man das einstellen kann bzw ob sich das einstellen lässt,was die Verteilung der Bandbreite angeht.
Oder ob irgendwo anders der fehler liegen könnte.

MFG schröder


----------



## Pixelplanet (25. April 2010)

kannst du das ganze noch etwas genauer erläutern ?

ich verstehe das Problem nicht so wirklich und vorallem nicht wie die Tatsache das du logischerweise über Lan die Schneller verbindung hast die laptops vom Wlan trennen sollte


----------



## The_Schroeder (25. April 2010)

Kann´s nicht wirklich genauer beschreiben,
die Leitung ist halt derbst instabil, wollte vorhin ne Tab öffnen und selbst dabei hat sie gemuckt.
Gestern wollt ich mir ne Stream anschauen, dabei hat der Router wohl meinem PC die volle Bandbeite der Leitung gegeben und die Lappi´s vom Inet getrennt weil keine Reserven mehr übrig waren.
Meine Eltern gehn mir deshalb tierisch auf den Zeiger


----------



## Klutten (25. April 2010)

Die Option, die du in deinem Router suchen musst, nennt sich QoS oder Bandbreitenmanagement. Sehr viele Router können einer einzelnen IP aber keine eigene Bandbreite im Heimnetz zuweisen. Schlag dazu doch einfach mal die Bedienungsanleitung auf und poste hier noch mal genau die Bezeichnung des Routers.


----------



## The_Schroeder (26. April 2010)

Ok meine ellen wollen mich zu WLAN drängeln...hat iwer ne Ahnung welcher Stick oda Karte gut ist?

da wir ne max Downstream von 360kbit/s haben schließ ich mal DSL3000 draus, Router steht im Erdgeschoss, mein Zimmer ist schräg drüber im 1.Stock. 2 tragende Wände + Boden sind die Folge 
Hatte schonmal ne Stick dran mit der Fritzt Box als wir noch DSL1000 hatten, da hatte ich 1-3 balken und etwa alle 40-60min Laggs

Wenn meine Eltern mit ihren Lappis im Wohnzimmer sitzten (EG / durch 2 Wände) haben sie 4-5 Balken.
Preis für Stick oder Karte kann zwischen 20-60€ liegen muss dann aba gutes P/L haben, bei Karten kann ich wegen Grakakühler nur PCIe 1x verbauen.


----------



## Rimarx (27. April 2010)

360kbit/s ist dsl light und nicht 3000, da ändert auch der WLAN Stick nichts dran, dass deine Eltern "rausfliegen" wenn du dir nen Stream anschaust...

QoS hilft bei so ner Leitung leider auch nicht wirklich weiter... da kann ich nen Lied von Singen


----------



## Jared566 (27. April 2010)

wenn du noch nen alten PC stehen hast, les dich mal in das Thema Proxy ein  Mit dem kannst du sowas einstellen.

nur DSL light mit einem Proxy teilen, ist wie mit na Kanone auf Spatzen schießen...

DSL light ist nicht viel.. Wirst du wohl auch nix dran ändern können... Da ists normal das für 4 PC's keine Bandbreite mehr verfügbar ist, wenn alle gleichzeitig surfen wollen. Da wird auch WLan nix dran ändern.

Mfg Jared


----------



## K3n$! (27. April 2010)

Ich glaub er meint 360Kbyte aus dem Firefox 

Wenn er vorher schon DSL 1000 hatte, wird es wohl kaum weniger werden ^^

Als Einstieg ist denk ich der TP-Link TL-WN821N Netzwerk W-LAN USB Adapter 300 MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
oder wenn du dein Router nur den G-Standard beherrscht den hier: 

TP-Link TL-WN422G Netzwerk W-LAN USB Adapter 54 MBit: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## The_Schroeder (27. April 2010)

Ja genau das aus dem Firefox..sry Leute 

@ K3n$!
Thx...für den tipp


----------



## Gateway (29. April 2010)

Welchen Router nutzt du?


----------

